# leveller for 54mm portafilter



## ad47uk (Aug 26, 2018)

It has been a while since I posted here, life gets in the way of things, anyway looking at videos on you tube i saw someone using a leveller instead of a tamper, looks a far better idea, but the one he was using was expensive, I have seen some on the net a lot cheaper, but only for 58mm portafilters, since my barista express uses a 54mm one, I can not seem to find one for it. Have anyone seen any?

cheers.


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

looking for the same thing myself - I'm sure i saw some at last years coffee festival, but they seemed very limited on "kit" stands this year - last year there were loads selling customs tampers, levellers etc...


----------



## Tlong (Apr 1, 2019)

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/motta-53mm-coffee-leveling-tool.html

will this do?


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

That's annoying. was literally stalking that site the other day and didn't see that!


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Yes, I'm sure I've looked and not seen them before. Seems about the right price for a non knock off one too. It makes them harder to search for when sites call them by different names. I've come across distributers, tampers and leveling tools amongst others.


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

I got this one from Amazon, looks like they don't have 53mm anymore. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B079Y5DYDR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_fqWPCbG3DKCJC

but I would have got the Motta one if I'd found it at the time


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

The largest one is 49mm, is that big enough for the Sage?


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Komatoes said:


> The largest one is 49mm, is that big enough for the Sage?


Not sure but I think the 49mm might be a bit small. I found a copy 53mm a while ago...just before Motta did theirs, I ended up paying about the same after carriage!

So I would say the Motta is a good choice


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

Got it ordered - (that website is not the easiest to deal with though...) and will feedback once it's arrived!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

IIrc @joey24dirt has turned some down to fit in the past.


----------

